# Is there a difference/ Die Electric Grease



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I've used up the electric grease that comes w/ my Western plow and was just wondering is there a difference in electric grease for plows, salters or other automotive uses?
The stuff from Western is kinda milky/clear whereas the other stuff I've used (on other things) is black-kinda like a graphite black. Its tends to stiffen over summer storage.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

black dialectic grease?

every kind i have bought is somewhat clear.


thought it was all clear.
Its all pretty much the same i thought.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Napa has the clear/milky dielectric grease. Can buy as NAPA or Standard Motor Products Brand. Works great on plow & trailer connections. Probably exact same thing as the Fisher/Western dielectric grease, but cheaper. Sounds like I would stay away from the black grease, never encountered it, but the clear stuff works great.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I just bought a big tube at Advance Auto for like $5.00, Milky/Clear.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I use NO OX ID A-Special, the best stuff around IMO.

http://www.sanchem.com/ox.html

http://www.sanchem.com/aSpecialE.html


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Just had a brain f*&t today @ work. The black/graphite dielectric grease stuff is probably alumalox, what it is called locally anyhow. Dielectric grease spcifically for A/C Al. wire connections like in service ent, meter can or in panel box. It does kind of dry out as I have replaced a lot of meter cans where the alumalox on the wires/connections is pretty dry & hard. Then again the alumalox was applied more than 20 yrs. ago on some of those services.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*grease*

i use the same thing they have used in the trucking industry for the last 30 year's and keeps the lights on half a million miles or so ,made buy trucklight called nyk corrosion preventative compound (grease) . i get it in 1/2 pint cans and apply it with a acid brush .it goes a long way ,and you can get it in squeeze tubes (smaller )also part #97940 on the can:salute:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

believe it or not you can use vasoline hand lub, it has very similar propertys 

if your lubing plow plugs i would use dielectric grease..any type will due

but for larger, and cheaper ...like trailer pugs, and miscl. wiring, vasoline works well


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

wild bill;650148 said:


> i use the same thing they have used in the trucking industry for the last 30 year's and keeps the lights on half a million miles or so ,made buy trucklight called nyk corrosion preventative compound (grease) . i get it in 1/2 pint cans and apply it with a acid brush .it goes a long way ,and you can get it in squeeze tubes (smaller )also part #97940 on the can:salute:


Same here--been using this brand for a long time now on everything from bulbs to battery connections.Have never seen corrosion where the nyk has been applied.


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

check an electronics store - I work in the electronics industry and use a cheap/bought in bulk here grease that has little flakes in it to help contact... sure they corrode a bit cause they are metal, but you should really be putting grease on the connections once a year anyhow. they make a great connection, the grease can be gobbed on and won't go anywhere, its a darker color like described above with some grit to it.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

adksnowo;649892 said:


> Just had a brain f*&t today @ work. The black/graphite dielectric grease stuff is probably alumalox, what it is called locally anyhow. Dielectric grease spcifically for A/C Al. wire connections like in service ent, meter can or in panel box. It does kind of dry out as I have replaced a lot of meter cans where the alumalox on the wires/connections is pretty dry & hard. Then again the alumalox was applied more than 20 yrs. ago on some of those services.


ya, I think thats the stuff I have now. I get it from Farm & Fleet in the household electrical ilse. Its the only electrical grease they carry.
To day I went to Napa and bought the stuff they sell to the county (in a small tube). Its made by Trucklite.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dielectric grease ia silicone based grease. It is clear or milky white. You don't want it to conduct electricity. It's used to protect connections from moisture,dirt and the air. It's used on spark plug wires to keep water out of the boots and lubricate the boots so they come back off without damage. It is used on the back of computer processer chips to transfer the chips heat to the fan cooled heat sink. It's used on the back of ignition modules to transfer the heat to the distributer from the module.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Im new to the plowing business, 

should i be using this die electric grease on all my plugs everytime i use the plow?
They gave me some in small little squeeze tubes, but I dont know when to use them. Yesterday after I plow for a few hours I found a little water inside the plugs, just a bit & I was thinking maybe now is the time to use this stuff, but wouldnt the grease interfere with the terminals contacting ???

Also does anyone have any ideas on how to adjust the sprins on the plow to help make it less flimsy & trippy???


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Sealer People;658199 said:


> Im new to the plowing business,
> 
> should i be using this die electric grease on all my plugs everytime i use the plow?
> They gave me some in small little squeeze tubes, but I dont know when to use them. Yesterday after I plow for a few hours I found a little water inside the plugs, just a bit & I was thinking maybe now is the time to use this stuff, but wouldnt the grease interfere with the terminals contacting ???
> ...


I use dielectric grease on plugs/terminals every time I hook up the plow. Doesn't affect the terminals contacting. Little grease that gets on the rubber helps plugs from icing together as well. Don't know what brand of plow you are running, if Western/Meyer just tighten up the nut on the eye bolt some. Not familiar w/ Diamond/Boss/Hinniker/etc. and have never had to mess w/ my Fisher spring pre-set.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The dielectric grease will not effect the contacts. The metal to metal contact will always happen unless the plug is worn out. It just keeps water and dirt out. You don't have to use it every time you plug and unplug. It's just a good idea to have all the internal parts of connections coated to prevent problems from happening. Get in the habit of anytime you break a connection or junction plug to put it in or coat it with. It will save your butt from problems later on. When you plow snow there is so much water and salt flying around it's always a good idea to protect all you can.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

How do you remove old dielectric from rubber plugs like a western. I believe that the grease on my plugs is contaminated with salt causing occasional arching. On both trucks that use the ultramounts the plow occasionally twitches right when you push left. Last night one of them would shut off everytime you tried to angle. I wiggled the connectors and it went away. Or is this something else?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would think Wd40 or PB Blaster with a spray tube would remove most of the grease. Might even think of setting the can of whatever you use in a container of hot water.So it's hotter then what you are cleaning. This may remove most of the dielectric grease.


----------

